
Document security – how to find who's leaked a confidential document? - elsadek
https://security.stackexchange.com/a/227285/21144
======
giantg2
Very cool. I guessed that changing words would be a tactic (police do this
with confessions, but not synonyms). I didn't know about the similar chars.

~~~
rakwoelq
Dangerzone[0] could potentially be used to mitigate some of the techniques
mentioned in the discussion.

[0]
[https://github.com/firstlookmedia/dangerzone](https://github.com/firstlookmedia/dangerzone)

